# May 5 2004



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2004)

Devotional is from Spurgeons 'Faiths Checkbook'.

May 5

Why Remain Captive
&quot;The LORD thy God will turn thy captivity&quot;
(Deuteronomy 30:3). 

God's own people may sell themselves into captivity by sin. A very bitter fruit is this, of an exceeding bitter root. What a bondage it is when the child of God is sold under sin, held in chains by Satan, deprived of his liberty, robbed of his power in prayer and his delight in the LORD! Let us watch that we come not into such bondage; but if this has already happened to us, let us by no means despair.

But we cannot be held in slavery forever. The LORD Jesus has paid too high a price for our redemption to leave us in the enemy's hand. The way to freedom is, &quot;Return unto the LORD thy God.&quot; Where we first found salvation we shall find it again. At the foot of Christ's cross, confessing sin, we shall find pardon and deliverance. Moreover, the LORD will have us obey His voice according to all that He has commanded us, and we must do this with all our heart and all our soul, and then our captivity shall end.

Often depression of spirit and great misery of soul are removed as soon as we quit our idols and bow ourselves in obedience before the living God. We need not be captives. We may return to Zion's citizenship, and that speedily. LORD, turn our captivity!

Have you been depressed lately and bottled up by your own sin?

When was the last time you came to the Lord seeking a change of heart and to be released of your bondage to Idols of life?


----------



## turmeric (May 5, 2004)

This may be obtuse, but can you be more specific? What am I hung up on - money? Don't have enough for it to be that kind of issue, prestige? Don't make me laugh! Job, don't like it. Theology, maybe. Any other ideas, I'm stuck.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2004)

I would say knowing that you dont have enough money fiancially for your needs then it can be a snare to worship for the very fact of placing this need above your spiritual needs which are only fufilled by Christ.

blade



SA please close thread.


----------

